# 2006 Outback 28Krs #2 Prototype



## Kargoroo2 (Nov 4, 2005)

We are selling our well maintained and non-smoking Outback Kargoroo 28KRS. It is the #2 prototype and we have the original build plans. It's in excellent condition and everything works, we're located in Ventura County CA. We're sad to see it go but we moved up to a 5th toyhauler. Call Greg at 805-236-6464, or e-mail at [email protected]
View attachment 2429
View attachment 2428
View attachment 2430
View attachment 2431


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Price?


----------

